# Any Ideas??



## jjohio (Aug 25, 2011)

found a guy that has 30 gallons of 10% silver solution...Has no idea what it is..it is a grey/silver lookin silver solution...the guy that left it said it came from a meat processing plant???...Have no clue what it could be...any ideas???


----------



## Geo (Aug 25, 2011)

not sure about the appearance but i do know that silver nitrate is use in meat processing plants as a disinfectant and anti-microbial agent. never seen any silver looking silver nitrate though,not saying it isnt just that ive never seen any.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not an expert here, but, if you can see a "silver color" in the solution, maybe the solution has been sitting for a while & has evaporated to the point of forming crystals? What type of container is it in? Is he selling it to you or giving it for free? Either way, I would take a small sample & put a drop of HCl; & if you get a white cloud its a good sign for silver. Proceed with some cementing with copper. 
Some of our experts will share some more light.

Phil


----------



## jjohio (Aug 25, 2011)

Phil, its in 15 gallon plastic barrels...I can purchase for 25 per barrel


----------



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2011)

Test it first! 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3558&p=30524&hilit=If+the+wire+gets+silvered+in+Silver+Concentration#p30524


----------



## qst42know (Aug 28, 2011)

Silver nitrate doesn't look silver grey.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Silver_nitrate_crystals.jpg


----------

